# Magic the Gathering



## Sherri (Apr 17, 2011)

So does anyone else here play Magic the Gathering? I'm really curious because I've been wanting to do a Magic the Gathering tournament with other furs using Magic Workstation and holding art as a prize. Would anyone be interested in a tournament or at least a group together to play =)?

Update:

So I've done a couple things, the main one being I found my account with the Magic Group its http://www.furaffinity.net/user/magicfurs/ so please feel free to join up. I'll start putting up more updates as soon as possible regarding future tournaments.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 17, 2011)

I still have a (very) lousy deck of MtG cards in my closet. I don't really know the exact rules of the game though.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm an older player.  I don't buy new cards anymore, but I still like playing with my older ones.  The power climb of the newer sets makes it frustrating sometimes though.  I've got a pretty solid grasp of deckbuilding and tactics, though I don't know what changes they've made to the rules so I hope they didn't break anything.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the really cool thing about Magic Workstation is you can get the evaluation and then all the cards up to the new set and its all free.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 17, 2011)

I am in this.
And will kick all of your asses.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2011)

I play the heck outta MtG lmao.

Feel free to ask me for advice or anything, I'm actually a rather hardcore competitive player imo.

I wish you didn't have to complete those bullcrap offers to get that Magic Workstation for free :|

I really don't want to get the free version cause 30 card decks are dumb.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd totally be up for a game =D! Whats your format?


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2011)

It's been forever, but maybe. I got rid of loads of cards forever ago, but I have a few decks laying around that I couldn't part with, and a few new ones I made. Eldrazi is broken :V


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a bunch of cards and a few decks that aren't too bad if I do say so myself. Problem is that I don't keep up with the newest sets (which keep getting more powerful) sooooo I'll be outmatched


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sherri said:


> I'd totally be up for a game =D! Whats your format?


 
Only standard. 

Extended and EDH are the only other tolerable formats.

Legacy and Vintage are the dumbest shit I've ever seen, turn 3 wins every time.



Azure said:


> It's been forever, but maybe. I got rid of loads of cards forever ago, but I have a few decks laying around that I couldn't part with, and a few new ones I made. Eldrazi is broken :V


 
They're quite busted, as soon as they hit the field they're pretty much a game finisher.



Aden said:


> I have a bunch of cards and a few decks that aren't too bad if I do say so myself. Problem is that I don't keep up with the newest sets (which keep getting more powerful) sooooo I'll be outmatched


 
Ya remember Darksteel Colossus? They reprinted him only they gave him infect...it's like a new-age poisonous, 10 counters and you die.


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ya remember Darksteel Colossus? They reprinted him only they gave him infect...it's like a new-age poisonous, 10 counters and you die.


 
I do I ever. I think Boyfriend has him included in a deck somewhere.
Either way, 10 counters is really generous


----------



## Sherri (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooh maybe an EDH format tournament?


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 18, 2011)

I play vintage/legacy.  I've been playing since ice age/fourth edition, and I really like having all 11,000+ cards to deckbuild from.  Trying to play standard drives me crazy, because I keep having neat deck ideas that just won't work without one or two cards that aren't in standard.  I agree that the third turn kill decks are boring though.  I have a green/blue unblockable poison deck which occasionally accomplishes third turn kills, and it's boring to play with as well as to play against.  When I've played informal legacy or vintage they typically have their own banned list of the cards that accomplish too-quick kills.  Sometimes it's only the combo that is banned - like you can have either channels or fireballs but not both in the same deck.  Sometimes the tournament has a theme - the goal is not just to win, you have to win with an elf deck or an all white/colorless deck or whatever type of deck the tournament calls for.  The deckbuilding and testing is the fun part, and the challenges are what keeps it fresh.


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2011)

IN BEFORE WEEABOO ADEN

I was thinking that before clicking and seeing he already posted. :B  ANYWAY.  hi Aden |3


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> I do I ever. I think Boyfriend has him included in a deck somewhere.
> Either way, 10 counters is really generous


 No, its really not. I've seen 10 poison counters inside of 4 turns.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 18, 2011)

Tezzeret with that Inkmoth Nexus on turn 4 is brutal beyond brutal :<


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> No, its really not. I've seen 10 poison counters inside of 4 turns.


 
Is the new one still 11/11 and indestructible? If you play it at the right time or with the right things, you shouldn't need more than two turns.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sherri said:


> Tezzeret with that Inkmoth Nexus on turn 4 is brutal beyond brutal :<


 
How so? Play Tezzeret turn 4, "man up" the Inkmoth Nexus, make it a 5/5 flying infect, swing for 5...you can only do it once as if you try to pay the one to give it flying and infect it turns back into a 1/1. Sure it's 5 infect counters but it's hardly the most brutal thing I've ever seen.



Aden said:


> Is the new one still 11/11 and indestructible? If you play it at the right time or with the right things, you shouldn't need more than two turns.


 
Anyone who plays Blightsteel Colossus in anything but standard/extended is silly as it's easier than dirt to get turn 2 wins, cheating him out is hardly one of them.


For instance, my friend has a completely broken deck...Turn 2 Progenitius. Turn 4 kill almost every time and there's hardly a way to stop it.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 18, 2011)

Is there anyone who'd play Legacy/Vintage just for the fun of using older cards and not loading your deck up with retardedly overpowered shit?  I just really like Hyppies and Hymn to Tourach. :|

edit: My main deck, for purposes of illustrating my preferred power level to be playing at:

Mana - 19
15 Swamp
4 Dark Ritual

Creatures - 22
4 Carnophage
4 Sarcomancy
4 Black Knight
4 Hypnotic Specter
4 Phyrexian Negator
2 Graveborn Muse

Spells - 19
4 Unearth
4 Diabolic Edict
4 Bad Moon
4 Hymn to Tourach
3 Pestilence


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lobar that's why I play standard legal. Sure it's a little pricey to get the stuff you want but it's by no means broken or overpowered. Right now I'm trying to trade for Stoneforge Mystics...they're valued at $25 a piece and all they do is add any one equipmant from your library into your hand...really not that good and hardly worth the $25 at first glance but they win you games when combo'd right.


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Anyone who plays Blightsteel Colossus in anything but standard/extended is silly as it's easier than dirt to get turn 2 wins, cheating him out is hardly one of them.
> 
> 
> For instance, my friend has a completely broken deck...Turn 2 Progenitius. Turn 4 kill almost every time and there's hardly a way to stop it.


 


```
point of no return 
       |                                                     /          (serious competitive play)
       |                                            ,--''''o--,
       |                                        ,'              '-,
  F    |                                      /                    '-,
  U    |      omg thallids/elves            /                         ',
  N    |                         \        o                             \
       |                          \    ,'  \                             ;
  L    |                           ,o'      \                             :
  E    |             ,,,,,,,,,-o''            omg artifacts               l
  V    |-----'''''''            \                                         l 
  E    |                         \                                        l
  L    |                           testing different color combos         l
       |                                                                  l
       |                                                                  l
       |__________________________________________________________________l_________________
         |                |                         |                      |
         | First deck     |                         |                      | Guaranteed x-turn win
                          |                         |
                          |                         | Strategy proficiency
                          |
                          | Strategies begin to develop
  
                                  DEPTH OF M:TG DECKBUILDING
```


----------



## Lobar (Apr 18, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lobar that's why I play standard legal. Sure it's a little pricey to get the stuff you want but it's by no means broken or overpowered. Right now I'm trying to trade for Stoneforge Mystics...they're valued at $25 a piece and all they do is add any one equipmant from your library into your hand...really not that good and hardly worth the $25 at first glance but they win you games when combo'd right.


 
Problem being that I have no Standard-legal cards and I've stopped putting money into this game. :V


----------



## Sherri (Apr 18, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Problem being that I have no Standard-legal cards and I've stopped putting money into this game. :V


 
Thats what Magic Workstation is for =P!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2011)

Aden that' so true but I'm using a home-brew deck and it's not seriously competitive lol. I don't plan on going to any major events period. Doesn't mean you can't have fun with it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2011)

I used to play MtG until they crossed over onto a new company and I was told all previous cards (which my deck is made of) were rendered worthless. So I played for fun for a few months, then quit altogether. It was sorta fun, but A LOT harder to follow as a trend, because nobody in my area plays it.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> Is the new one still 11/11 and indestructible? If you play it at the right time or with the right things, you shouldn't need more than two turns.


 It was actually w/o that card. Devious fuckers. And I believe it is still 11/11 and indestructible.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> It was actually w/o that card. Devious fuckers. And I believe it is still 11/11 and indestructible.


 
Yup 11/11 Trample, indestructible, Infect. It also has whenever it's sent to the graveyard, shuffle it into your library.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 18, 2011)

Fuck Yeah I want to play MTG. Have not used my Samurai deck in 3 months since I went back to Yugioh. If there were more players in my area I would play MTG instead of Yugioh =/ . Is the Magic workstation a computer game like lackey ccg?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2011)

I miss magic sometimes.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 19, 2011)

Magic Workstation is a program that allows you to play online and connect to another person. With free updates every time another set comes out you have complete access to each and every card that Magic the Gathering has ever made. You can play in different formats, EDH, Vintage, Legacy, Extended, Standard and use all the cards at your disposal. And best of all its FREE. You can build a deck online consisting of any combination of cards you want. Its pretty awesome =)


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Is there anyone who'd play Legacy/Vintage just for the fun of using older cards and not loading your deck up with retardedly overpowered shit?  I just really like Hyppies and Hymn to Tourach. :|


 I have some lower-powered vintage/legacy decks.  For example, a big blue deck built around 4 high tides, 8 sphinxes, and 4 leviathans.  I've also got two variants on a healing-themed deck - those are never high powered, assuming you're not using an infinite combo.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 19, 2011)

Sherri said:


> Magic Workstation is a program that allows you to play online and connect to another person. With free updates every time another set comes out you have complete access to each and every card that Magic the Gathering has ever made. You can play in different formats, EDH, Vintage, Legacy, Extended, Standard and use all the cards at your disposal. And best of all its FREE. You can build a deck online consisting of any combination of cards you want. Its pretty awesome =)


 
So I downloaded this thing, but the cards it comes with aren't Magic cards.  Where do I get the proper card pack?

edit: never mind, found it, get it here, install after installing the base program


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2011)

Does it have the 30 card limit like it says on their website cause that'd just dumb...


----------



## Sherri (Apr 19, 2011)

No you have to install the gamepack and the other sets. The 30 card limit is only if you build your own set.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Apr 19, 2011)

I play just about every Friday in a tournament. 

My Decks: 

Monowhite Myr (Standard)
Bule/Black Infect (Standard)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sherri said:


> No you have to install the gamepack and the other sets. The 30 card limit is only if you build your own set.


 
When you say set, do they mean a new deck? I'm confused.. :/



Inari85 said:


> I play just about every Friday in a tournament.
> 
> My Decks:
> 
> ...


 
Meh, I'm not a fan of how blue/black runs. I personally spent a ton of money into making a halfway decent deck and there's just too many missed opportunities and stuff so I stick with simlified playing that comes with White and Red decks. My Mono white knights is great and has got me in the top 3 at FNM's a few times...and it's a rather inexpensive deck (although I want to try and get Gideons and Stoneforges which jack the price up.)


----------



## Sherri (Apr 20, 2011)

No no, the cool thing about actually getting the purchased version (the free version is fundamentally the same in gameplay) is that the purchased version allows you to have a custom background, a custom avatar, and to build your own custom sets. Like if you ever wanted to build your own set, like, based around magic, but a Legend of Zelda theme in Magic cards, like

Link, Hero of Legend 3WW

[image]

Legendary Creature - Warrior

Link, Hero of Legend comes into play with your choice of -

3/3

yadda yadda yadda.

So yeah.

However building a deck isn't limited to only 30 cards, I'm thinking about doing a tutorial soon so more people can understand it, but its relatively simple

When opening the Workstation Database (the one that looks like an open card binder) there will be a top and bottom database, one is for card sin a deck that you use for MWSplay, and the top is the library. Open the folder and select the Master.mwBase file you get from your gamepack (you can also download MBS from google.com searches). This will open up an enormous library of roughly 20,000 cards. Starting with "Ach! Hans Run!" card from Un-something-ed. There's a search box at the top, use that to put in the name of the card you want and voila. You now have access to the entire Magic the Gathering database.

(Pics are free, just google MWS Pics)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh that's awesome! I'm totally gonna download it then


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm installing things, then going to make digital versions of my physical decks.  Did anyone find a good source for the post eventide pictures?  If so please post a link.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> I'm installing things, then going to make digital versions of my physical decks.  Did anyone find a good source for the post eventide pictures?  If so please post a link.


 

Try here  http://mws.mtgbr.com/full-01.htm


----------



## Lobar (Apr 20, 2011)

So what are peoples' favorite cards/mechanics to build decks around?  When I'm not playing my Suicide Black deck, Deranged Hermits are usually involved.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 20, 2011)

I would like to make a infect deck since 10 infect counters are easy to get, or a elven deck for the swarm factor ^^.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 20, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> I would like to make a infect deck since 10 infect counters are easy to get, or a elven deck for the swarm factor ^^.


 
I still don't really get the point of poison/infect, really.  If I can get ten creatures through to hit my opponent, the game should be over regardless.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 20, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I still don't really get the point of poison/infect, really.  If I can get ten creatures through to hit my opponent, the game should be over regardless.


 
It runs on the idea of weakening your opponents creatures while making yours stronger. I would use blanchwood armors to add multiple counters at once to up the ante ^^.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I still don't really get the point of poison/infect, really.  If I can get ten creatures through to hit my opponent, the game should be over regardless.


 
Oh they also came out with a new 'function' called Proliferate. It reads "Whenever you proliferate, select any number of target permanents or players with counters on them and add another counter of that type to it."

You can proliferate a -1/-1 counter that an infect creature gives, you can proliferate poison counters that a player has, or you could proliferate good ol' storage counters on the storage lands haha. Most decks that win consistantly with infect are simply B/U control decks that hit their opponent once with an infect creature and proliferate every turn, essentually it's a win-clock haha.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 21, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh they also came out with a new 'function' called Proliferate. It reads "Whenever you proliferate, select any number of target permanents or players with counters on them and add another counter of that type to it."
> 
> You can proliferate a -1/-1 counter that an infect creature gives, you can proliferate poison counters that a player has, or you could proliferate good ol' storage counters on the storage lands haha. Most decks that win consistantly with infect are simply B/U control decks that hit their opponent once with an infect creature and proliferate every turn, essentually it's a win-clock haha.



Oh crap that sounds broken.  Forget infect, brb building Goblin Bomb deck.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 21, 2011)

Man, I haven't played this game in so long. My favorite thing still is to build useless, overkill decks or stupid combos that are far too intricate to be of any real use.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 21, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Man, I haven't played this game in so long. My favorite thing still is to build useless, overkill decks or stupid combos that are far too intricate to be of any real use.


 You can help me work on my Dingus deck then, lol.  Damn thing has never worked.  The basic concept is to animate all lands, kill them all with with a spell that hits all creatures for one or two damage, then the dingus items multiply the damage because lands are going in the graveyard.  The problem is, how do you not kill your own lands/self?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 21, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> You can help me work on my Dingus deck then, lol.  Damn thing has never worked.  The basic concept is to animate all lands, kill them all with with a spell that hits all creatures for one or two damage, then the dingus items multiply the damage because lands are going in the graveyard.  The problem is, how do you not kill your own lands/self?


 
give them all flying, use earthquake


----------



## Aden (Apr 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> So what are peoples' favorite cards/mechanics to build decks around?


 
n/a, really
I do one or more of several things

1. Buy a few boosters and build around what I get
2. Pick one or more colors that sound cool and build the strongest deck I can with those colors from my (small) card library
3. Notice that, hey, I have a bunch of thallids/artifacts/treefolk/whatever! I should make a [that] deck!
4. Come across a neat card that I forgot I had and then build strategies around it (happened with the two dragons I have from whatever that set was I don't even know there are so damn many)


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Oh crap that sounds broken.  Forget infect, brb building Goblin Bomb deck.



That card is epic 0_0!


----------



## Fling (Apr 21, 2011)

I stopped playing around the time equipment came out. The game was fun for a while, though :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pinecones said:


> I stopped playing around the time equipment came out. The game was fun for a while, though :3


 
Pardon my magic newfaggy-ness but wasn't Mirrodin the first set to introduce equipments? Just curious is all


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> So what are peoples' favorite cards/mechanics to build decks around?



Infinite combos and whatnot.

My current favorite is Kokusho, Iname, Death Aspect, and Patriarch's Bidding. Perhaps my next (or tied for first) would also be the traditional Pandemonium and Sekki. The first isn't an infinite combo, but you get the idea.


----------



## Aden (Apr 21, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Pardon my magic newfaggy-ness but wasn't Mirrodin the first set to introduce equipments? Just curious is all


 
I do believe you are correct

fuck I loved that block

So what are they on now, anyway? Last boosters I got were for Conflux.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> I do believe you are correct
> 
> fuck I loved that block
> 
> So what are they on now, anyway? Last boosters I got were for Conflux.



The set they're on now is the Scars of Mirrodin block, it's Mirrodin revisited 

The Scars set was pretty crappy, the Mirrodin Besieged set was awesome, and New Phyrexia's going to be amazing 

They've got a ton of new mechanics and stuff, I cannot wait haha.


----------



## Aden (Apr 21, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> They've got a ton of new mechanics and stuff, I cannot wait haha.


 
They always have to have new mechanics and it's convoluting everything :c
makes it harder to come back once you've been away for a while


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> They always have to have new mechanics and it's convoluting everything :c
> makes it harder to come back once you've been away for a while


 

Oh it's not too bad. The only new ones they introduced since conflux was uh.... infect as a whole, proliferate, and...that's about it.

With New Phyrexia coming out in a bit they're incorporating a new way to pay for spells. Some spells have a phyrexian mana symbol meaning you can either pay that color mana like usual or pay 2 life so people can run some random-colored spells in mono-colored decks by paying life rather than a particular color mana.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 21, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Infinite combos and whatnot.
> 
> My current favorite is Kokusho, Iname, Death Aspect, and Patriarch's Bidding. Perhaps my next (or tied for first) would also be the traditional Pandemonium and Sekki. The first isn't an infinite combo, but you get the idea.


 
I like your thinking on the Kokusho/Iname combo, but if you're using it like I think you are and using Iname to put Kokusho in the graveyard from the library to cause life loss, it doesn't technically work because it's not entering the graveyard "from play".


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I like your thinking on the Kokusho/Iname combo, but if you're using it like I think you are and using Iname to put Kokusho in the graveyard from the library to cause life loss, it doesn't technically work because it's not entering the graveyard "from play".



Iname drops them into the graveyard, then at some point later Patriarch's brings all four copies into play, and then the Legend Rule immediately sends them all back to the graveyard the moment they enter play. Since the Legend Rule doesn't use the stack, one would have to have a way to counter four triggered abilities else they are going to lose 20 life if they let Patriarch's resolve. I also put in Twin Cast, Dash Hopes/Counter Spell/Mana Leak, and a discard engine as a failsafe.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 22, 2011)

So would anyone be interested in doing a tournament? Free to enter of course, just sign your name if you're interested and I'll start a list.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 22, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Iname drops them into the graveyard, then at some point later Patriarch's brings all four copies into play, and then the Legend Rule immediately sends them all back to the graveyard the moment they enter play. Since the Legend Rule doesn't use the stack, one would have to have a way to counter four triggered abilities else they are going to lose 20 life if they let Patriarch's resolve. I also put in Twin Cast, Dash Hopes/Counter Spell/Mana Leak, and a discard engine as a failsafe.


 
That looks sound.  I forgot to factor in Kokashu's legend status.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 22, 2011)

Sherri said:


> So would anyone be interested in doing a tournament? Free to enter of course, just sign your name if you're interested and I'll start a list.


 
If we did a tournament (though I think it'd be too much effort to get off the ground) we should generate some boosters for a draft rather than do Constructed.  Constructed is less fun when everyone has all the cards and is playing to win.

e: crap, I meant to edit that in but clicked post without thinking, sorry


----------



## Waffles (Apr 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> If we did a tournament (though I think it'd be too much effort to get off the ground) we should generate some boosters for a draft rather than do Constructed.  Constructed is less fun when everyone has all the cards and is playing to win.
> 
> e: crap, I meant to edit that in but clicked post without thinking, sorry


 
This! Drafts are always a lot more fun. But perhaps we could do an older set? Like M10 or older?


----------



## Sherri (Apr 23, 2011)

Unfortunately MWS has a hard time supporting a draft client, I've tried it before but.. there's just way too much wiggle room to alter the decks and cheat. Unless you guys want to do Magic the Gathering Online?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2011)

Sherri said:


> Unfortunately MWS has a hard time supporting a draft client, I've tried it before but.. there's just way too much wiggle room to alter the decks and cheat. Unless you guys want to do Magic the Gathering Online?


 
I'd rather go by the honor system than pay for virtual "cards".  Just keeping a master list of what was in the boosters and everyone's decklists that can be published after the finals should be sufficient, the risk of being called out as a loser who would cheat in a no-stakes tournament between friends will be enough deterrance.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 23, 2011)

Well the prize would be a piece of artwork.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 23, 2011)

Lobar said:


> ...the risk of being called out as a loser who would cheat in a no-stakes tournament between friends will be enough deterrance.


 
ha ha, would it ever


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have concluded that boros decks are some of the most potent decks, it's what my current FNM deck is


----------



## Sherri (Apr 24, 2011)

I love me some UR control though!


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2011)

Most fun Magic games: buy a few booster packs, pick cards only from them, populate with lands from your library, play


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sherri said:


> I love me some UR control though!


White's dominating in standard now though...ya know how people can run blue JUST to run Jace? People do that with white now just to run Squadron Hawks and Stoneforges. 




Aden said:


> Most fun Magic games: buy a few booster packs, pick cards only from them, populate with lands from your library, play


 
It's called a draft ;v

Silly Addens. :3c


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's called a draft ;v
> 
> Silly Addens. :3c


 
I'm not hip with the kids' lingo


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2011)

So let's talk about drinking game variations of Magic.  What are your favourite rules to drink by.

The most basic way to play is to drink a finger of beer every time you lose a life point, and have to take a penalty drink if you lose.

I always add on the rule that if you gain more than ten life points in a turn you have to take a shot of liquor.  Fuck elf decks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2011)

Aden said:


> I'm not hip with the kids' lingo


 
Wizards named it a draft years ago :|


----------



## Sherri (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm pretty vanilla unless its an RP with Magic then its fun as hell to get kinky! However I looooooove Multiplayer EDH! Emperor with EDH, Emperor with Planechase EDH!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2011)

Sherri said:


> an RP with Magic then its fun as hell to get kinky!


 
what the fuck


----------



## Sherri (Apr 25, 2011)

Uhm.. >_> Strip Magic in real life, (Did it once!), done through RP.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah I play but I play the actual card game. Mono-red deck right now, awaiting a single Koth to fill it out perfectly though. I can do about 20 damage with a single mana by turn four, with two mana I can do it in two turns with the right hand. ^^


----------



## Sherri (Apr 25, 2011)

Oooh Kuldotha red?


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wizards named it a draft years ago :|



yeah I had just forgotten :c



Harmony said:


> Yeah I play but I play the actual card game. Mono-red deck right now, awaiting a single Koth to fill it out perfectly though. I can do about 20 damage with a single mana by turn four, with two mana I can do it in two turns with the right hand. ^^


 
See my graph


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2011)

Harmony said:


> Yeah I play but I play the actual card game. Mono-red deck right now, awaiting a single Koth to fill it out perfectly though. I can do about 20 damage with a single mana by turn four, with two mana I can do it in two turns with the right hand. ^^


 


Sherri said:


> Oooh Kuldotha red?



It's possible to get a first turn kill with a proper kuldotha red deck actually although I forget how they did it


----------



## Lobar (Apr 26, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's possible to get a first turn kill with a proper kuldotha red deck actually although I forget how they did it


 
First turn kills have been around since alpha, but there's no fun in building a deck around that concept.  My black deck (which is all about speed) kills by turn four at the earliest, and that's fine.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 26, 2011)

Underused: Kavu c:
It's so fun to make a shitstorm of 20/20 tramples with shroud. Even by turn 8 I can get at least 8 20/20s :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lobar said:


> First turn kills have been around since alpha, but there's no fun in building a deck around that concept.  My black deck (which is all about speed) kills by turn four at the earliest, and that's fine.


 
Oh I'm certainly aware of this, that's why I'm not playing legacy anymore cause I got killed by turn 2 EVERY TIME. I'm just saying in standard a turn 1 or turn 2 kill is ridiculous.


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2011)

jhndavid said:


> it is a collectible card game created by mathematics professor Richard Garfield and introduced in 1993 by Wizards of the Coast. Magic is the first example of the modern collectible card game genre and still thrives today, with an estimated six million players in over seventy countries.[1] Magic can be played by two or more players each using a deck of printed cards or a deck of virtual cards through the Internet-based Magic: The Gathering Online or third-party programs.


 
lol check it out
sigspammers that try
not very well, but it's the thought that counts



Scotty1700 said:


> Oh I'm certainly aware of this, that's why I'm not playing legacy anymore cause I got killed by turn 2 EVERY TIME. I'm just saying in standard a turn 1 or turn 2 kill is ridiculous.


 
Don't people play Magic casually anymore? :c
It's like everywhere I turn, everyone has an x turn kill deck or some strategy for getting forty 15/15 invincible creatures by turn 3 or some shit like that. It takes away all the fun (unless, of course, you counter with a crazy deck of your own - but not all of us have the luxury of that kind of disposable income).


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2011)

I occasionally play for fun haha. Mainly I build my decks more for consistancy rather than speed. If I can win by say...turn 10 then I'm fine with it cause most of the time the longer the game is, the funner it is. (This is why I absolutely hate mono red decks) My friend is more for the retardedly good cards, he's got a deck that can turn 2 progenitus and his latest project is a turn 1 win with Dark Depths.

Lets see....Gemstone cavern turn 0. Turn 1 play dark depths, tap the gemstone for a dark ritual. Use 2 black for a Vampire Hexmage. Sac the Hexmage to remove all counters from Dark Depths to get a 20/20 whatever creature. Play a mox ruby, tap it and play crimson wisps on the 20/20 creature, swing for game turn 1 :v


----------



## Sherri (Apr 26, 2011)

Check it. Turn 0, your opponents upkeep, or your upkeep. Simian Spirit Guide (rfg for R) x3. Tap Gemstone caverns for U, flash in Protean Hulk. It dies, grab a bunch of stuff and 4 Disciple of the Vault, 4 shifting wall 4 phyrexian marauders. Opponent loses 32 life. 

Hulk Flash in Legacy, one of the most broken decks ever.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> Don't people play Magic casually anymore? :c
> It's like everywhere I turn, everyone has an x turn kill deck or some strategy for getting forty 15/15 invincible creatures by turn 3 or some shit like that. It takes away all the fun (unless, of course, you counter with a crazy deck of your own - but not all of us have the luxury of that kind of disposable income).



Oh hello, Aden. My name is Xipoid. What's up?


----------



## Waffles (Apr 26, 2011)

Fucking combo decks D:
I just wanna play with my monster mashdownssssss.


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Oh hello, Aden. My name is Xipoid. What's up?


 
Nice to meet you, Xipoid. Nothing much right now, just being an angry type of nostalgic on the internet. How are you?


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> Nice to meet you, Xipoid. Nothing much right now, just being an angry type of nostalgic on the internet. How are you?


 
I am good. I'm just being a sad nostalgic fellow.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 26, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I am good. I'm just being a sad nostalgic fellow.


 
*hits on the back* CHEER UP SILLY UNHAPPYFACE.
Now then.... classic red burn decks c: Spark elementals, shock, lightning bolt.... good times.


----------



## Kranesh (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, I play MTG too, currently have 2 decks, red/black sacrifice plus resurrection and white soldiers, also I'm starting to work in a green/red Eldrazi deck, still waiting to get a couple of cards to test it, also, a present for everyone:

http://www.wizards.com/Magic/TCG/article.aspx?x=mtg/tcg/newphyrexia/spoiler

New Phyrexia spoiler, cant wait to put my hands on Sheoldred <3


----------



## Waffles (Apr 26, 2011)

Kranesh said:


> Hi everyone, I play MTG too, currently have 2 decks, red/black sacrifice plus resurrection and white soldiers, also I'm starting to work in a green/red Eldrazi deck, still waiting to get a couple of cards to test it, also, a present for everyone:
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/Magic/TCG/article.aspx?x=mtg/tcg/newphyrexia/spoiler
> 
> New Phyrexia spoiler, cant wait to put my hands on Sheoldred <3


 
Looks pretty cool, except right off the bat KARN IS FUCKING BROKEN.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Looks pretty cool, except right off the bat KARN IS FUCKING BROKEN.


 
I've heard senior players at the place I go to FNM say he won't see much play. I sorta understand it but he's a fricking tank of a planeswalker and I can totally see decks with treasure mages to add blightsteel to your hand to exile with Karn's plus so you can restart the game with a blightsteel in play turn 0, swinging for a turn 1 kill.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 26, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've heard senior players at the place I go to FNM say he won't see much play. I sorta understand it but he's a fricking tank of a planeswalker and I can totally see decks with treasure mages to add blightsteel to your hand to exile with Karn's plus so you can restart the game with a blightsteel in play turn 0, swinging for a turn 1 kill.


 Plus, +4?!?!?!? WITH removing a card from your opponent's hand from the game??? :l
I wish Wizards never name planeswalkers.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Plus, +4?!?!?!? WITH removing a card from your opponent's hand from the game??? :l
> I wish Wizards never name planeswalkers.


 
No, planeswalkers are fine. Broken planewalkers are dumb.
The only one I think should have never been made was JTMS, all the other ones are reasonably priced for what they do, and they're not broken. Come on, if JTMS was never printed then Gideon and Tezz would be the next expensive at around $33 a piece....and they're hardly good without Jace's help....

 And the Plus ability imo is more useful to use on yourself as it resets the game and has anything exiled in play turn 0 so you could get really broken stuff into play easily OR you could hinder your opponent I guess...


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh oh, I thought of another thing that my friends and I used to do to keep the game interesting: no duplicates in a deck, not counting lands, minimum 60 cards per deck. Forces one to think up several interlocking strategies per deck, plus encourages thinking ahead for improvization opportunities. 

\I dunno if that's also been named by Wizards


----------



## Lobar (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish they'd never came up with Planeswalkers. :/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh oh, I thought of another thing that my friends and I used to do to keep the game interesting: no duplicates in a deck, not counting lands, minimum 60 cards per deck. Forces one to think up several interlocking strategies per deck, plus encourages thinking ahead for improvization opportunities.
> 
> \I dunno if that's also been named by Wizards



Someone came up with a format like that called EDH (Elder Dragon Highlander) that consisted of a 100 card deck (has to be 100), where one card is set aside and is called your "general". Your deck is restricted to the colors of your general and you can play your general at any time by paying its mana cost (plus two colorless for each time it died). It's actually a ton of fun and has recently been picked up by wizards and renamed "Commander". I can't wait for them to come out with the decks they constructed.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 27, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Someone came up with a format like that called EDH (Elder Dragon Highlander) that consisted of a 100 card deck (has to be 100), where one card is set aside and is called your "general". Your deck is restricted to the colors of your general and you can play your general at any time by paying its mana cost (plus two colorless for each time it died). It's actually a ton of fun and has recently been picked up by wizards and renamed "Commander". I can't wait for them to come out with the decks they constructed.


 You forgot to mention, you can't have any duplicate cards. No lands/etc that can produce any other mana type that your general is instantly become colorless, or are sometimes not allowed.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2011)

Waffles said:


> You forgot to mention, you can't have any duplicate cards. No lands/etc that can produce any other mana type that your general is instantly become colorless, or are sometimes not allowed.


 
:| Yeah, thus the whole "Someone came up with a format LIKE THAT" as in what he had already mentioned.....dumb kids be dumb.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 27, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> :| Yeah, thus the whole "Someone came up with a format LIKE THAT" as in what he had already mentioned.....dumb kids be dumb.


 You didn't mention the mana restrictions >3>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2011)

Waffles said:


> You didn't mention the mana restrictions >3>


 
I've never even heard of "mana restrictions" other than the fact that you can only have 1 of each nonbasic land. You can most certainly use any land that could produce any color mana otherwise lands like gemstone cavern, the vivid lands, etc. couldn't be used at all.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 27, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've never even heard of "mana restrictions" other than the fact that you can only have 1 of each nonbasic land. You can most certainly use any land that could produce any color mana otherwise lands like gemstone cavern, the vivid lands, etc. couldn't be used at all.



You can use those lands if they SAY "any color", but they would produce colorless if you tried to produce mana not of your general's color. If they actually HAVE the mana symbol on it (IE: makes islands or plains) then you can't use it.


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Apr 27, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh oh, I thought of another thing that my friends and I used to do to keep the game interesting: no duplicates in a deck, not counting lands, minimum 60 cards per deck. Forces one to think up several interlocking strategies per deck, plus encourages thinking ahead for improvization opportunities.
> 
> \I dunno if that's also been named by Wizards



There is something similar to this. It's called EDH (Elder Dragon Highlander) or Commander (official name now). The deck is 100 cards (I think) and you have one legendary creature who is your general. Your deck can only contain cards that are the colors of your General (for example, if your general had a R/G mana cost, you could only have mono red, mono green and R/G cards in your deck. You can also use colorless cards). You're only allowed one copy of each non-basic land card. I'm pretty sketchy on the rest of the rules. I need to learn how to play because Wizards is releasing preconstructed EDH decks soon. 

If it wasn't obvious, I play Magic too. XD I have 20-ish decks, ranging from casual to multiplayer to competitive T2 decks. I have the most fun with casual builds, though, because I get to use all of my favorite cards and play decks that would never stand up against a tournament calibur deck.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 28, 2011)

So anyone ever do Planeswalker cosplay =D?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sherri said:


> So anyone ever do Planeswalker cosplay =D?


 
Hi I'm Jace. *Mindrapes*

...Cosplay over.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 28, 2011)

No I'm Jace!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2011)

OH! So how bout I payed off my box of New Phyrexia and I can pick it up on the 8th I believe 
 Oh I'm also number 10 of 16 to get the buy-a-box surgical extraction at the store I go to as well  I cannot wait


----------



## Sherri (Apr 29, 2011)

Karn is sooooo choice! You should get one.. and know my birthday is coming up! <3


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 29, 2011)

Sherri said:


> Oooh Kuldotha red?


Yeah.


Scotty1700 said:


> It's possible to get a first turn kill with a proper kuldotha red deck actually although I forget how they did it


Happens sometimes, usually within five turns or less I can win with just a single mana. ^^


----------



## Sherri (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you run any of the big ol' buff dood? (Koth)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 30, 2011)

Zomg I so happeh! I went 4-0 at my local FNM for the first time 

Also, my prize was sorta amusing. I got 6 packs plus the FNM promo Artisan of Kozelik (why can't I have the squadron hawk :C ) and the rares were terrible (Mirran Crusader, Darksteel Plate, Thopter Assembly, Magnetic Mine, Blue Sun's Zenith, and a Spine of Ish Sah) and I was looking through the commons and uncommons and I missed a FOIL Sword of Feast and Famine haha.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 30, 2011)

You failed and won at the same time! Goodjob!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sherri said:


> You failed and won at the same time! Goodjob!


 
Ugh I'm so naughty :3 I read that as "Handjob" :v


----------



## Sherri (May 1, 2011)

>> Well.. I guess I'd be lying if I said Sword of Feast and Famine didn't turn me on..


----------



## Kranesh (May 1, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Zomg I so happeh! I went 4-0 at my local FNM for the first time
> 
> Also, my prize was sorta amusing. I got 6 packs plus the FNM promo Artisan of Kozelik (why can't I have the squadron hawk :C ) and the rares were terrible (Mirran Crusader, Darksteel Plate, Thopter Assembly, Magnetic Mine, Blue Sun's Zenith, and a Spine of Ish Sah) and I was looking through the commons and uncommons and I missed a FOIL Sword of Feast and Famine haha.



Squadron Hawk? Grrrrr.... Those things are so annoying, yet it's funny at the same time, in my store we called them ckickens xDD

"I put this chicken, then I search three more chickens!"


----------



## Sherri (May 1, 2011)

ChickenBlade!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2011)

<3333333 I finally managed to finish my Knight-Blade deck .

It's mono white knights mixed with the white portion of caw-blade 
It was a total pain to get the stoneforges lol.


----------



## Sherri (May 2, 2011)

Yea Stoneforges are CRAZY right now! 25$ a pop!


----------



## Lobar (May 2, 2011)

Hmph.  I'll just stay here in ye olden days of Savannah Lions and Land Tax.


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Hmph.  I'll just stay here in ye olden days of Savannah Lions and Land Tax.


 
I've always wanted to snatch up some old cards and have a format that says you can only build decks with cards up to, say, Urza's Destiny


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2011)

Land tax is awesome and Savannah Lions was reprinted as an uncommon in M11 (Elite Vanguard) :v

Also legacy and/or vintage is so annoying, sure it CAN be fun but I play competitive a lot and stupid storm decks always wreck me. Nothing's funner than sitting there for 15 minutes watching your opponent do nonsense until you die....on turn 3.


----------



## Otto042 (May 3, 2011)

I actually have 4 standard decks:  mono green Tribal elves (which turned out to be absolute god mode), myrs summon eldrazi (which is painfully slow), red/green allies, (fun cuz they turn into 9/9's by turn 6) and blue white/tribal knights.    I have one extended deck, blue/white/green exalted.  But its easy to stay in these sets when I started playing in 09.  

though I will admit I had to cheat and buy some cards for the elves on line.  I couldn't find a play set of asceticism to save my life so I picked up 2 more.  I had a starting hand of one forest, 3 arbor elves, 2 lanowar elves, 1 ezuri's archers and a gigantiform and won vs blue/black artifacts :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2011)

Otto, two questions xD.

1) Where in PA do you live (if you don't mind me asking lol)

2) Would it be possible to supply a decklist for your U/W Knight deck, I'm trying to make one myself but I'm having a spot of trouble.


----------



## Sherri (May 8, 2011)

I just got back from the NPH Release pulled a Phyrexian Obliterator x3


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 8, 2011)

Not a fan of the newer stuff, I got into it just under 2 years ago now. My decks are a Mono-green stomp, Naya allies and Naya. I love those three decks. Don't have the motivation to build new ones cos I don't play in tournies or anything.


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2011)

I finally broke and bought some Scars of Mirrodin boosters. bleh
hate you all


----------



## Azure (May 8, 2011)

I'd cosplay Chandra Ablaze :V

Also, been looking for my old red blue deck, figured out some new stuff to put in it to make it a bit more dicking, but it's an old work that might be rusty, will post detailed build later.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 9, 2011)

Sherri said:


> I just got back from the NPH Release pulled a Phyrexian Obliterator x3


 

Awesome, I unfortunately didn't have the money to enter but I ended up trading for two puresteels and a batterskull (both of which are fricking broken xD )


----------



## Sherri (May 10, 2011)

Mnf! Batterskull is going to be HUGE in standard! Want so bad!


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 11, 2011)

I just started playing magic about six months ago, if you count running a mana accel/Eldrazi beatdown deck as "playing". I don't have much skill with deckbuilding, it would seem :/


----------



## Aegis (May 11, 2011)

Not one of you had brought up Aggro Loam (er- Legacy format). 
Makes me sad.


----------



## Sherri (May 11, 2011)

Aggro Loam = Lots of fun with Grim Lavamancer and Seismic Assault. >>


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

I have no idea what you people are saying


----------



## Aegis (May 11, 2011)

http://magiccards.info/query?q=!Life+from+the+Loam
The card speaks for itself.
With stuff like http://magiccards.info/query?q=!Countryside+Crusher and Tarmagoyf running around, you'll make the opponent cry.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2011)

Aegis said:


> http://magiccards.info/query?q=!Life+from+the+Loam
> The card speaks for itself.
> With stuff like http://magiccards.info/query?q=!Countryside+Crusher and Tarmagoyf running around, you'll make the opponent cry.


 

Huh that's interesting but I prefer the whole Crucible of Worlds, Fastbond, zuran Orb combo more.....I hate when mah lands go to the grave :v


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

Aegis said:


> http://magiccards.info/query?q=!Life+from+the+Loam


 
Oh I have one of those :3
And a Crucible of Worlds
but nothing to combo them with :c
yay boosters

Actually there is this one guy that gets +1/+1 for every land card in my graveyard (and I can tap it to sacrifice a land a search my deck for another land and put it into play), but he's being used in another deck right now


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh I have one of those :3
> And a Crucible of Worlds
> but nothing to combo them with :c
> yay boosters
> ...


 
Knight of the Reliquary. That's about a $9 card actually :v Oh and Crucible of Worlds can be sold for $25+. Got any Tarmagoyfs floating around :v


----------



## Aegis (May 11, 2011)

Crucible at 25 bucks? Shit, I should put them to good use. They are in a shoe box.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Got any Tarmagoyfs floating around :v


 
Nope, but I looked it up
http://magiccards.info/query?q=!Tarmogoyf

what the fuck is that card design


----------



## Aegis (May 11, 2011)

It's the future (sight) of magic.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

Aegis said:


> It's the future (sight) of magic.


 
it's dumb and it needs to die


----------



## Billythe44th (May 11, 2011)

That futuristic design was never used outside of a few "gimmick" cards that were essentially sneak previews of future sets. A few of the cards were reprinted in their proper expansion, with normal borders.

Then again, I haven' played a game of magic since Ravinica.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

So tangent time: I may or may not be wanting to learn iPhone app development and my first learning project might or might not be a M:tG life counter. Besides life counting, poison counters, die rolls, and coin flips, are there any other features you'd want to see in one of these?


----------



## nightmarethestallion (May 11, 2011)

White aura deck for the win *whinny*


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> So tangent time: I may or may not be wanting to learn iPhone app development and my first learning project might or might not be a M:tG life counter. Besides life counting, poison counters, die rolls, and coin flips, are there any other features you'd want to see in one of these?


 
Every person I've played magic with refuses to use electronic coin flipping and die rolling, it's really not necessary.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> So tangent time: I may or may not be wanting to learn iPhone app development and my first learning project might or might not be a M:tG life counter. Besides life counting, poison counters, die rolls, and coin flips, are there any other features you'd want to see in one of these?


 


Scotty1700 said:


> Every person I've played magic with refuses to use electronic coin flipping and die rolling, it's really not necessary.


 
Yeah computer-based randomization is typically unwelcome. Though if you're still going to go with it, I'd say a token management system would be nice to put in to track power/toughness modifications, token creatures and the like.

Also, anyone else play Archenemy? I find that to be ridiculously fun to play when you have multiple players around.


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2011)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Though if you're still going to go with it, I'd say a token management system would be nice to put in to track power/toughness modifications, token creatures and the like.


 
Which would be a great functionality, but I have no idea how to implement it effectively on such a small screen. Brainstorming, awaaay


----------



## Aegis (May 12, 2011)

You guys should try Shotgun (format type).

Each player gets any 3 land [from their respective deck] (except legendary land) on the field to start with.
Players shuffle decks.
Each player then draws 3 cards to start with instead of the traditional 7.
No one draws first turn. 
After that cycle, on your upkeep, instead of drawing the card as usual, you roll a die (one die) and draw cards equal to the amount you rolled. (I rolled a 3 so I draw 3.)
Each player follows after that rolling the die for the upkeep.

The format is fun and very chaotic. Meant for 4(+) people. 
Not so much fun when playing Belcher or Spanish Inq. though.



Aden said:


> Which would be a great functionality, but I have no  idea how to implement it effectively on such a small screen.  Brainstorming, awaaay


 
A simple piece of paper and a die on top of it is faster and much more  efficient. :/

And a basic calculator can do 2020 and count from there. :/

I would've suggested a card database, but that has been done. :/


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2011)

Aegis said:


> A simple piece of paper and a die on top of it is faster and much more  efficient. :/
> 
> And a basic calculator can do 2020 and count from there. :/
> 
> I would've suggested a card database, but that has been done. :/


 
:/ :/ |3

Still gonna do it though, if for no other reason than it would be good practice. I have an idea for how to implement token creatures, so we'll see. If it doesn't turn out to offer anything significant over existing solutions I'll just keep it for personal use.


----------



## Ozriel (May 12, 2011)

I miss MTG sometimes and I may get back into it...mebbe.

My favorite by far in most 2v2 tourneys at my local card shop was my Dimir deck before it was "retired'.


----------



## Sherri (May 13, 2011)

Normally in professional games you use Pen and Paper because it is the for sure way to keep track of life totals, sometimes a die falls off the board, phones can twitch, etc etc etc. But Pen and Paper is the main way of doing it. With that said.. Phone is so much fun to use <3!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 13, 2011)

Got my box of New Phyrexia today. Got 2 Karns, 1 Batterskull, Jin-Gitaxias, Etched Monstrosity, two Surgical Extractions, and a few other notable cards.


----------



## Orion_Stargazer (May 13, 2011)

My Sliver deck (not the one you can buy) will kill all!


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2011)

I'm making a sliver deck :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2011)

Sliver decks are quite awesome....and proper ones are broken PoS's soooo yeah, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sliver decks are quite awesome....and proper ones are broken PoS's soooo yeah, I'm not a fan.


 
Don't have the money for a "proper" one, but it's more fun that way

It's also comprised of 95 cards because I think playing with little streamlined 40-card decks with lots of duplicates is boring :c


----------



## Orion_Stargazer (May 14, 2011)

I prefer the standard 60 card format.  Not too much so that I still get the cards I want, but large enough that I don't get many duplicates.  Oh, and my sliver deck has four crystalline slivers.  Shroud all around!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2011)

I imagine 40 card decks would be retarded cause combo decks would be so simply amazing. No wonder Channel / Fireball was so popular, with 20 cards less you could practically guarantee that you'll get it.


----------



## Sherri (May 14, 2011)

20 Black Lotuses, 20 Ancestral Recall, 20 Fireball GG.

P.S. Cockatrice.de ! Its got a multiplayer available format thing! Anyone up for some EDH?! Or Archenemy <3?


----------



## Aegis (May 15, 2011)

Just after getting used to MWS and this pops up. I missed images.


----------



## Sherri (May 16, 2011)

Cockatrice also supports Multiplayer EDH! Register so we can add each other on the buddy list thing

P.S. I'm SherriMayim on there =)


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 16, 2011)

I should download it the next time I get uber bored XD


----------



## Aegis (May 16, 2011)

It's infinitely better than MWS. 
I'm just Aegis on cockatrice if you run into cockatrice one day.


----------



## Sherri (May 17, 2011)

You should download it now! =P


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 17, 2011)

I got a fire & lighting all foil deck.

I feel so pro ;3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 17, 2011)

Mkay downloaded it and made one of the two decks I'm debating to run for next FNM. Stuck between my Caw-blade deck and my B/R Bloodchief + Mindcrank deck.


----------



## Sherri (May 18, 2011)

Woot =) Register and tell me when you're online sometime! Whats your AIM, mine is SherriMayim


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 18, 2011)

Sherri said:


> Woot =) Register and tell me when you're online sometime! Whats your AIM, mine is SherriMayim


 
I don't use AIM, I only use skype or tinychat xD

Mkay I registered, my name on there is the same as here. Scotty1700


----------



## Sherri (May 18, 2011)

You online now :<?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 18, 2011)

Sherri said:


> You online now :<?


 
No but I could be as of now


----------



## Sherri (May 18, 2011)

Scotty >> Get YIM or AIM


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 18, 2011)

Sherri said:


> Scotty >> Get YIM or AIM


 
:c Fine, I can sign on to AIM :v (Scottyscott1599)

Oh and is there a friends mechanic for Cockatrice? Like a friends list or something?


----------



## Aegis (May 19, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Punnchy (May 19, 2011)

I used to play but its just too redundant and expensive for me to really get into the genre anymore. I would rather spend my money on second life linden then a pack of cards.


----------



## Aegis (May 19, 2011)

Too redundant? Explain.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 19, 2011)

SL is dumb :v

Join the MtG nerds!


----------



## Sherri (May 19, 2011)

Magic the Nerdering <3


----------



## Kitoth (May 20, 2011)

Wish there was a GOOD MTG card game for PC lol.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 21, 2011)

Kitoth said:


> Wish there was a GOOD MTG card game for PC lol.


 
Cockatrice, it's really not that bad.


----------



## Sherri (May 21, 2011)

Magic the Gathering: Online is the best one out there.


----------



## Lobar (May 21, 2011)

Kitoth said:


> Wish there was a GOOD MTG card game for PC lol.


 
There was a pretty passable one by Microprose around the time of 5th Edition.  I used to play the shit out of it.  It's abandonware now.


----------



## Punnchy (May 21, 2011)

Sherri said:


> Magic the Gathering: Online is the best one out there.


 Still, I can't even see having to pay for virtual only versions of cards.


----------



## Sherri (May 21, 2011)

I used to play, but I didn't play too much in real life at the time. The main differences are that older card staples are WAY cheaper. Like the Ravnica Dual Lands can be bought for like.. 15$ for one of each. Its great for casual gamers and pro gamers alike, the economy is similar to World of Warcraft auction houses where the BIG BIG BIG cards are aching to be sold but at the right time you can buy them for way cheap.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (May 21, 2011)

Lol I have not been on here for a minute and this thread is still getting reply's. Are you guy playing via Magic workstation yet?


----------



## Sherri (May 22, 2011)

Trying to get people on the Cockatrice Kai =P


----------



## Vixen. (May 23, 2011)

I had a friend that I played with over skype cam ect. But he got tired of the card game and got rid of all his cards. I'd love to play with ppls 
I'm still getting used to all these new cards though, my sliver deck is still undefeated


----------



## SkyKitsune (May 23, 2011)

Kitoth said:


> Wish there was a GOOD MTG card game for PC lol.



You should get OCTGN. Its a free download and supports many card games, you just have download the picture files elsewhere. But you can have every card ever made, make decks, and play with people online. Its a pretty smooth client too, I like the UI better then magic online.


----------



## SkyKitsune (May 23, 2011)

Is anyone going to be AC this year player magic? I plan on taking all my cards with me and will play anyone who wants to.


----------



## Rsyk (May 23, 2011)

Vixen. said:


> I had a friend that I played with over skype cam ect. But he got tired of the card game and got rid of all his cards. I'd love to play with ppls
> I'm still getting used to all these new cards though, my sliver deck is still undefeated


 Arg, slivers. Those are the types of decks that people side deck for. A few cards can screw over the entire thing. 

I play magic quite often, though my group plays the old style. We also have a rule about cards/decks with insant-win combos. We don't use them, because it's no fun for anyone.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 23, 2011)

SkyKitsune said:


> Is anyone going to be AC this year player magic? I plan on taking all my cards with me and will play anyone who wants to.


 

Dude I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Sherri (May 24, 2011)

Wheres AnthroCon at? I might go.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 25, 2011)

Sherri said:


> Wheres AnthroCon at? I might go.


 
Pittsburgh Pennsylvania, David Lawrence Convention Center. So excite


----------



## Sherri (May 27, 2011)

Hmnn.. Don't know if I can make it :<


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 28, 2011)

Horray, I pulled a Sword of war and peace, batterskull, and surgical extraction today  from FNM. Not too shabby for $5 :v


----------



## Sherri (May 30, 2011)

Envious congratulations!


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 30, 2011)

I'm a legacy player, I've got a Goblins and an Artifact Stompy list. I enjoy legacy because it's a much better test of skill than any other format, the deckbuilding and playing is so intricate, it's the best format by far. Vintage is dead and ungodly expensive, or I'd play that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 31, 2011)

Just bought a new-age black/green deck, my friends and I were like "Let's do this!" But not in a tournament-minded manner, just for shits and giggles. My old deck is still together, but I don't think it's legal, however I've seen a lot of reprints of the same cards in the new sets.


----------



## Sherri (Jun 3, 2011)

For those of you that use Furcadia, I'm currently developing a dream on there to be a virtual online card shop for gaming and Dungeons and Dragons events on the weekends! Hopefully there will be enough of a following to get it going =D


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Jun 30, 2011)

Hopefully this wont count as Necro-ing, it hasn't even been a month yet...  Anyways, MTG Nerd here, I have OCTGN and Magic Workstation installed with Decks for most formats; (Legacy, Extended, Standard, Commander, Casual/Fun, Multiplayer(OCTGN Supports up to 8 multiplayer), Etc...) So if anyone would like to play a game just drop me a message. :3


----------



## Sherri (Jul 3, 2011)

Great news =D The dream is up on Furcadia, I'll be posting a date on here for all those interested along with sending PM's to those that posted in this thread. When I get to a ready point I'll post all the details here!


----------



## Hunter (Jul 10, 2011)

if anybody is interested , me and a friend of mine are working on a Furry themed mtg set using Magic Set Editor.
the set is light heated and funny if not a little naughty at time.
i would LOVE to add YOUR artwork and card ideas to the set, want to see your characters in card form , we can do that .
Once the set is ready for beta , the full set/MSE file will be made available publicly.(you can print it and play)

the rules , submitted art must be your own or with permission and must be pg (but can be suggestive) , it going to be played in public .
ofcourse the original artist's copyright will be printed on the card

for an example of what the product is going to look like 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6012149

so far i have 60 or so cards done , unfortunately most of the artwork is in line or sketch form , IRL has got me busy lately.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2011)

Hunter said:


> if anybody is interested , me and a friend of mine are working on a Furry themed mtg set using Magic Set Editor.
> the set is light heated and funny



Might be worth checking out, I'd give it a tr-



> if not a little naughty at time.



eh, nevermind

also fuck planeswalkers


----------



## Hunter (Jul 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> Might be worth checking out, I'd give it a tr-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naughty as im mileddly sujestive and a lot of inside jokes only ppl in the furry communoty will get,   we are going to be playing thies at the game store or slipping them in our rgular decks when nobody is watching.

what do you have agance planeswalkers?  if you hate them so much, make a card to get rid of them ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 10, 2011)

Opened a Chandra, Inferno, and 2 Sorins at the draft today


----------



## Hunter (Jul 10, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Opened a Chandra, Inferno, and 2 Sorins at the draft today



you are one lucky fox , best i got was a grave titan and a primordial Hydra


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hunter said:


> you are one lucky fox , best i got was a grave titan and a primordial Hydra


 
Yeah but I absolutely hate red and black, they're all trade fodder while primordial would go straight into my g/w deck lol.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 10, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah but I absolutely hate red and black, they're all trade fodder while primordial would go straight into my g/w deck lol.


 if you want to trade just let me know


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hunter said:


> if you want to trade just let me know


 
Not a fan of online trades :/


----------



## ilobmirt (Jul 18, 2011)

Yey. Just stumbled upon this.  I am a fan of the game and I have been collecting the cards since I was in highschool. I currently play on OCTGN and I prefer to play EDH decks that are mostly beatdown if not pure beatdown. I'm up for playtesting. My favorite kind of EDH games are the ones where you all are close to death, and then you pull off just the right cards to swing for the win. It's also awesome if you can manage to survive the game for more than an hour. You can't really enjoy MtG if it all ends in one or two turns. If you guys are ever interested in forming a 4 player free for all EDH, send me a note. I'm game >B]

PS: Collective Voyage makes you everyone's friend  ;3 ~<3 (http://gatherer.wizards.com/Pages/Card/Details.aspx?multiverseid=241854)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 18, 2011)

ilobmirt said:


> PS: Collective Voyage makes you everyone's friend  ;3 ~<3 (http://gatherer.wizards.com/Pages/Card/Details.aspx?multiverseid=241854)


 
Haha someone did that when I was playing yesterday where x = 33 I think. No lands left in deck (because I was borrowing a deck and he didn't throw in all the staple nonbasics for his color lol)


----------



## Deriaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> also fuck planeswalkers



someone else said it oh man thank you

Okay, maybe I just hate them because I'm new and started last week, but all the same, they're so annoying. I had no problem with the one my friend brought into play until he said, "I'm going to use this guy's ability to make each of my mountains into a 1 damage Timmy". All of a sudden, I couldn't do anything, because he had 13 Mountains sitting there waiting to blow up anything that I tried to attack with. Arrrgggghhhhhhh. (I've since added 2 cards to my blue/white life-themed deck to deal with it, except now I'm at a 72 card deck, and I don't know what to cut. Hm.) Waiting to get Ajani in the mail, though. That card should complete the deck I have, and then I shouldn't have as much of a problem.


----------



## Browder (Jul 18, 2011)

I've known how to play since Odyssey, and I've known how to play in tournaments since Kamigawa, but time, energy, and other things have made it so I only play MTG during the summer, and even then I only draft.

Last draft though:

First pick: Inferno Titan
Second Pick: Incinerate
Third Pick: Stormblade Beserker

Suffice it to say, I won the draft.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 18, 2011)

Magic just keeps making more and more overpowered cards, IMO.
Look at some of the older sets (not old old, those are also OP) and then the newer ones. The newer ones ALWAYS WIN, hands down.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2011)

Hunter said:


> what do you have agance planeswalkers?


 
They're broken


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 18, 2011)

Browder said:


> I've known how to play since Odyssey, and I've known how to play in tournaments since Kamigawa, but time, energy, and other things have made it so I only play MTG during the summer, and even then I only draft.
> 
> Last draft though:
> 
> ...


 
I drafted a foily Sorin Markov in my draft :3 Ended up getting like 5th out of 16th place with it haha.



Waffles said:


> Magic just keeps making more and more overpowered cards, IMO.
> Look at some of the older sets (not old old, those are also OP) and then the newer ones. The newer ones ALWAYS WIN, hands down.


 
Hardly. There was only two broken cards recently made and they both made the ban list. The only reason the one got through R&D was because there weren't any equipments out to make it decent.



Aden said:


> They're broken


 
How? Sure they're game changing but there's dozens of ways to render them useless. 

Phyrexian Revoker = Hey, I paid 2 mana to make your 5 mana card completely useless!.
Lightning bolt = lolwut, it's dead.
Creatures can swing at it, the only two walkers capable of defending them self is JTMS and Garruk, Primal Hunter and even then, they're not too hard to get rid of.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 18, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hardly. There was only two broken cards recently made and they both made the ban list. The only reason the one got through R&D was because there weren't any equipments out to make it decent.


 Not overall broken, but COMPARATIVELY broken. Older decks will get their ASS whooped against a new one.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 18, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Not overall broken, but COMPARATIVELY broken. Older decks will get their ASS whooped against a new one.


 
Well yeah because a 1/1 Flying lifelink for 2 is better than a 1/1 for 7!

Old sets were just dumb.


----------



## ilobmirt (Jul 19, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha someone did that when I was playing yesterday where x = 33 I think. No lands left in deck (because I was borrowing a deck and he didn't throw in all the staple nonbasics for his color lol)


 
Awwww yeah now that is some epic land! *high fives that guy*

Was the person whom played this card later beaten to a pulp? I think that the biggest thing in an EDH game besides board position and what's in your hand, is the social dynamic. It's saved me from scooping in defeat dozens of times and helped me keep other players in control and usually, I'm not the one doing the handy-work. If you can get two other players to go into a counterspell war against each other to let you take care of an enemy commander, you know you got the politics under your hand B]

Who cares how powerful these cards got? The real game is in our heads. Trick, decieve, invest, and re-invest. You will get farther with the same cards delt n_~


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> How? Sure they're game changing but there's dozens of ways to render them useless.


 
The problem is that, first off, they're cheap. You pay four mana and suddenly your opponent's entire focus has to shift to getting rid of this one potentially uber-powerful thing while you're free to continue whatever strategy you were already playing with your other cards since a planeswalker's abilities cost zero mana. And if they can't kill it in three or four turns (cards like Garruk make it even harder because he can spawn his own personal defender each turn) while still defending against all your other cards _plus_ the planeswalker's abilities which, of course, always help you, oh well, game's pretty much done.


----------



## ilobmirt (Jul 19, 2011)

Aden said:


> _commentary on the brokenness of planeswalkers_



While yes, planeswalkers do have some pretty nasty abilities such as creating a 3/3 token each turn, removing your library from the game, and taking control of your creatures and giving them haste, I never saw them as overpowered. I've always seen them as reoccurring sorceries that can be taken down in one turn with a well placed attack or direct damage from a single spell. Thank god that they cannot use their abilities outside of their owners turn, cannot be activated more than once a turn, and that you are capable of countering their activated abilities.

As a further note on why planeswalkers aren't broken is that they are going to make the player whom played them seriously disliked in the match. Planeswalkers carry around a ton of negative stigma. It will paint a big red target on your forehead. When you play a planeswalker, you better hope to dear god that you will outright win because soon after you play it, you aren't likely to get slack from anybody for the rest of the match. Even if the planeswalker is no longer on the field.

Smart players should be armed to the teeth with removal (targeted and non-targeted) and have some means of defense against most things a player is gonna throw your way.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 26, 2011)

if you want old school awesome , go with Goblins , better yet Slivers .

note i am still working on my furry magic set.


----------



## Sherri (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I was absent guys! I just came back from comic con and then got sick =P! Whats up?


----------



## Sherri (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Guys! Tournaments starting and the entry fee is waived for this initial tournament!

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2601574/


----------



## nfd (Aug 7, 2011)

I need an M12 Jace, my gooooooooood

I started playing MTG for the first time Tuesday and I've spent about $40 on boosters and the Blue/white starer deck.  I'll post my current deck maybe tomorrovv, but jeez.  I need a Jace.  Friend gave me an M10, but it's out of rotation apparently? I dunno


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 7, 2011)

nfd said:


> I need an M12 Jace, my gooooooooood
> 
> I started playing MTG for the first time Tuesday and I've spent about $40 on boosters and the Blue/white starer deck.  I'll post my current deck maybe tomorrovv, but jeez.  I need a Jace.  Friend gave me an M10, but it's out of rotation apparently? I dunno



The jace that was in M10 was reprinted in M11 which is still standard for a month or two.


----------



## nfd (Aug 8, 2011)

oh thank god, haha.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2011)

Sliver deck  Magma Sliver + Gemhide sliver = win


----------



## Oasis (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh I love MTG. 
However, I don't have a job so last time I bought a pack was the _Scars of Mirrodin _block.
I love the M12 reprints, I just wish I could buy some T_T


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Sliver deck  Magma Sliver + Gemhide sliver = win



Ewwwww slivers D:


----------



## Sherri (Aug 9, 2011)

For those of you who can't really afford Magic right now I'm doing a free tournament, with commissioned artwork as the prize! So come by and sign up!

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2604485/


It will be run through Cockatrice, which is a free to register, free to use program that allows you entire access to the database that is Magic's history.. For free =P! So register on the journal and lets finally do this tournament!


----------



## ilobmirt (Aug 12, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ewwwww slivers D:



Pests got you down? Try Damnation! It gets even the most toughest slivers out of the battlefield Guaranteed or your mana back! ;D

Don't be a sore loser in the morning, bring Platinum Angel for the best and toughest protection from pure fail. Makes you a winner in any circle guaranteed or your mana back ;3 _( warning: platinum angel does not completely prevent the following... pregnancy, stds, zombie apocalypse,  robot invasions, hell freezing over, and pure and random chaos. )_


----------



## Oasis (Aug 13, 2011)

ilobmirt said:


> Don't be a sore loser in the morning, bring Platinum Angel for the best and toughest protection from pure fail. Makes you a winner in any circle guaranteed or your mana back ;3 _( warning: platinum angel does not completely prevent the following... pregnancy, stds, zombie apocalypse,  robot invasions, hell freezing over, and pure and random chaos. )_



I eat platinum angel for breakfast har har har!
However, it also did not prevent food poisoning.
http://gatherer.wizards.com/Pages/Card/Details.aspx?multiverseid=122423


----------



## Sherri (Aug 21, 2011)

The next tournament is going on! Scheduled for 8/26/2011! http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2645449/ come join some Commander format fun!


----------



## nfd (Aug 22, 2011)

Repost sort of, pulled a sorin from a booster draft, traded it for angelic destiny and gideon.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 23, 2011)

nfd said:


> Repost sort of, pulled a sorin from a booster draft, traded it for angelic destiny and gideon.



Woah, epic trade. 

Also ended up trading for two hero of bladeholds and an extra feast and famine....OH and an urborg for edh


----------



## Alderic (Aug 23, 2011)

~Late to the forum~ 
I simply love Magic the gathering ^-^ I so-far have 3 decks; Vampire,Trample &Metalcraft(yes a metalcraft!) 
My brothers also enjoy this game and i get to play it with them everytime I visit


----------



## Sherri (Sep 3, 2011)

Our 3rd tournament is underway and we're growing! Come and check out and get some art! http://www.furaffinity.net/user/magicfurs/


----------



## nfd (Sep 4, 2011)

Commanderrrrrrrrrrrr, needs standard.  I'll do a standard.


----------



## Sherri (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2690580/


----------



## Sherri (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/magicfurs/ Standard tournament =D


----------

